# The Clam - Ski or No Skis



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

I am considering attaching a pair of downhill skis to the bottom of my two person Clam.
What I would do is mount the skis to a 2x4 and then attach the 2x4 to the plastic tub. Im thinking this would give me a bit more clearance and less drag through the snow.

Whats got me thinking was after reading a post on enhancements to you shanty (great post by the way) someone mentioned that it was no easier w/ skis and some people mentioned it was. 

I guess I would like some clarification, whats your take - skis or no skis. Im located in Marquette Co. and I have to find a way to get the shanty over the snow  not through the snow.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

moving to ice fishing forums.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a shappell....if my skis break...I will buy NEW ones BEFORE I go back out.. Its way to hard to pull a flat shanty and all the snow you pull at the same time. the Skis keep you above the snow so you have lots less drag


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

I would absolutely put skis on. I have the 5600 and without the skis we rigged for it we wouldn't be able to get around in the snow. I have a Trap Pro also and I wish I had skis for it.


----------



## maleredfox (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a schappell with ski's i've fixed them twice so far have to becareful were you pull it . i pull with an atv i also put a 2" pipe on the rope just to stop the the3 shanty from going side to side put if the snow keeps falling like it's been might have to hoof it


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a clam 6800, I made a frame out of 2x3's, attached some downhill skis to the frame, then I used ratchet straps to secure the shanty. Works pretty well. The clams have got to have the worst design for pulling with out ski's (IMO).


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Any chance of getting a pic of how you rigged up the ski for the 6800? Thanks Skeeter. [email protected]


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll try to take a pic tomarrow, and post it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

> I have a shappell....if my skis break...I will buy NEW ones BEFORE I go back out.. Its way to hard to pull a flat shanty and all the snow you pull at the same time. the Skis keep you above the snow so you have lots less drag


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ansel, You'd better be careful about how much wood you want to add to the bottom. Add too much and your canvas walls will not be touching the ice. 
I just added a pair of skis to my Voyager, myself. Thought about adding wood, but decided against it. Glad I didn't 
Just make sure you put the skis to the very outside. I went from having to have my son help push it (fishing Lexington, didn't take quad) thru the snow, to just pulling it by myself with just one hand. Had plenty of clearance. I even checked it by intentionally going thru a couple of snow drifts.

Good luck!


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

here is my set up....


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks so much, looks like a great idea! Appreciate it. Nels


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think you may want to check out Shappels new product for this year. it is a Jet Sled Rack and sells in most places for 29.95. It is actually a conduit rack that snaps to the top of your jet sled (also made thru shappell) and you can haul your shanty on top of your jet sled. There is actually dimples in the new jet sleds where to drill the holes to mount this critter. We looked at them when we were up in Cadillac and bought 2 on the spot. I have been out 4 times and with my 3000 shappell on top of the Jet Sled and it is the easiest pull I have had in 6 years. The design is simple enough, you are only pulling one item, a little top heavy but well worth the money. Just buny down the shanty on top of the sled and off you go.

All the sites that sell Shappells have them listed.

Have fun and see ya on the ice.

Mark


----------



## Rich M (Jan 6, 2001)

I used to haul my Shappel on my Jet Sled. I built a sled out of down hill skis for my Clam 5600 (which is much heavier than the Shappel) and it pulls a lot easier than the Jet Sled ever did. Don't get me wrong - the Jet Sled with a shanty will pull easier than just the shanty, but the ski sled pulls easier still. We've got over 3 feet of snow and the skis ride on top with a lot less surface area contact. The second hand stores are full of old skis. For less than $10 you can build a sled and see for yourself how good they work.


----------



## rambo (Jan 28, 2004)

I made a sled for my 6800 clam out of conduit thinwall half in . made a basket to fit the clam, then took sno skis' boldted 1/2 in pipe thread flange to them put 6 in. pipe nipples in them set the basket on them and welded them on. I had it in 1 ft. of snow and it pulled great , I don't know how to post pics. or I would 'I can give more info. if someone wants it . this is my first post , found this site on ice fishing .com


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Please don't get me wrong, I started out with the Shappell and a ski rack of sorts that I placed the Two 5 gal buckets on the shanty, the shanty on the ski rack and off I went. you are correct that with this type of ski set up it pulls much easier than the current set up that I have with the jet sled and the shanty on top. 

However,--- after buying the Camera, Vex, 11lb lp tank and heater, lantern, 8 rods and rod cases, 3 soft sided tackle bags, 2 buckets, 2 tip ups, 2 do-jiggers, 2 tip downs, radio, back rest and other items, including the usual barley pops, cough syrup and the rest, it just will not fit in 2 5 gal buckets. hence the jet sled...and that is a little under rated.

I have been looking for a fishing partner that will haul all my stuff but seems that all the ones that I got have as much or more equipment than I. 

The new rack works great for the equipment that I haul. God Bless Shappell....

Mark


----------

